# Smooth Criminal



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8 (Mar 14, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Intel i7 2600k (4.6 Ghz stabil)
Asus GTX 780ti (reference model - OC 1260Mhz stabil)
Asus P8Z68 Deluxe Gen 3
Corsair Obsidian 750D
Corsair AX860i
Gskill Ares 1866Mhz 16GB
ASUS BW-16D1HT BluRay
SanDisk Extreme 240GB SSD
Western Digital Caviar Black x4 (total 5TB)
Cooler Master Hyper412S
Akasa Venom x2
Noctua NF-A14 FLX x2
Cooler Master JetFlo x2
Corsair Sleeved Cable Kit
Akasa 5x PWM Fan Splitter
Akasa Vegas Led (Blue & Red)


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8 (Mar 14, 2014)

Not finished yet, I'll add 24pin sleeved cable and more light.


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Mar 15, 2014)

*It looks pretty clean and tidy as PC *
*If you could add 2-3 pictures for more details ca be nice*
*See you*


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8 (Mar 15, 2014)

Thanks, I'll make a little edit tomorrow and will add photos with different angles


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Mar 15, 2014)

*OK 
Tomorrow then  -__-*


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 15, 2014)

DJ_OXyGeNe_8 said:


> Not finished yet, I'll add 24pin sleeved cable and more light.


but although its just a half way, it looks pretty nice


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8 (Mar 15, 2014)

Not finished yet (just 24pin cable left) but little edited and new photos added. _I'll edit GPU cables later._

_If I find a way I'll add something like this to front cover_


----------



## Vario (Mar 15, 2014)

The lighting theme is very Miami.  Love it!


----------



## xabix (Mar 17, 2014)

.....Kabelmanagement ....


----------

